# oak " slabs" score



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I got a tip from a friend that these were headed for the fire pit...not sure what im gonna do with them just couldn't pass it up. Beatiful grain some spalting. Had to show someone!


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great find. Tons of projects sitting right there.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jaxonquad said:


> . . . Had to show someone!



You came to the right place. We live for wood, and pictures of it. Nice score. What do you have planned for them?







.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Im not sure. My mom wants a coffee table...gonna be an experience with my 18" chainsaw(slabs are 30" at the widest and 15" tall). just got my hands on an old lathe too. Lots of learning to be done with these babys! :yes:


----------



## Fly Fisher (Jun 22, 2010)

Great find! I love finding gold like that. Cant wait too see what comes out of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*Nice Find*

I would mill them on my CSM then finish up with my bandsaw for some nice project lumber.:yes:


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I would turn them!! Make beautiful bowlsss


----------

